# My 20 gallon tank.



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Will this be too much plants in the future for a 20 gallon once they start to grow in?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

too much plants??? bah!


----------



## Planted. (Aug 11, 2011)

kamikazi said:


> too much plants??? bah!


hahahaha! Exactly what I was thinking! Tank looks great Patriot! Your large anubias are quite impressive. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

awesome looking tank.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you for the compliments, since the tank is so new im waiting for the plants to establish themselves so the algae will be pushed out. I read that plants will battle algae for nutrients which i hope is true. I'm also waiting for the plants to attached themselves to the driftwood.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

If you want to really combat algea get a few ottos and make sure your nitrates dont build.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I might have to do that. Im pretty sure they don't get very big do they?


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

No they are tiny little buggers. About the size of a full grown neon terta. Maybe slightly longer.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

There is no such thing as too much plants, in my opinion.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

looks like im going to go buy some after work then. how long does it usually take for plants to roots into the driftwood?


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Patriot100% said:


> looks like im going to go buy some after work then. how long does it usually take for plants to roots into the driftwood?


My anubias took about 3-4 months to root into my Malaysian driftwood


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

depends.. on the conditions. my anubias when i had then did it in 3 weeks.. but every tank is different


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome tank, i really like your anubias 
Do you have an fauna in the tank ? I can't seem to find any unless they're all hiding. and if not, what do you plan to stock it with ?


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 10 tetras, 5 ottos, and five Amano Shrimp (6 total counting one already in tank) waiting to be added as I type this. I want to take it slow and not rush anything. What are some other fish that can be added that won't be crowded?


----------



## jslmsca (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful tank. What is the green one with the short, pointed leaves, behind the drift wood, in the middle?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Really nice tank. 

The majority of the plants you selected are pretty slow growers, so it should be easy enough to keep them from overtaking the tank.

The Vals are not slow growers however and will require a lot of pruning.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

jslmsca said:


> Beautiful tank. What is the green one with the short, pointed leaves, behind the drift wood, in the middle?


That's Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis'


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is an update on my tank so far. I added sera phosvec granulat to the canister filter to remove some of the phosphates. Doing so removed all visible signs of brown algae, but in turn gave me green spot algae in return. I also added a few guppies to the tank to take up that extra space, but a few did die already. I'm guessing they were sick or something when I got them since the tanks in the fish store were over crowded. Five nerite snails were added to see if they would eat some of the GSA off of the Anubias and Java fern leaves.

The anubias seems to be doing well except for the GSA invasion. It is putting out roots like crazy(i wish it wasn't hidden behind the front plant.) They are putting out new leaves about once or twice a week maybe less. I suspect that I can remove the binding holding them but not too sure yet. Both Hygrophila plants don't even look the same due to growth. The one in the very back is barley visible in the first picture. The Jungle Vals took off like nothing was ever holding it back. I didn't see the melt down and reestablishment of this plant everyone else say that happens with this plant. It is sending out its runners everywhere popping up new growth which i soon will have to clip and replant else where. I'm curious to see how Jungle val can take over the top, maybe it can provide some shade for the Anubias. The cotton thread that was holding down the Java Fern has dissolved away and now the plant seems to have taken hold on the driftwood. Its not very noticeable in this picture but the ferns have started to root from the bottom of the leaves starting new plants so I won't be buying anymore anytime soon. 

I really do like the look the tank has developed. :icon_cry:Its sad that I will have to tear it down next Feb. to move to my next base in South Korea.


----------



## partobe (Jul 29, 2011)

Love your Tank!!!!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I added a led light under the main light to give it a moonlight effect. I love my tank too much now to tear it down later. I also hope that the fish are getting some sleep, they are so active with the lights added.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

With so many plants they are simply happy 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

malaybiswas said:


> With so many plants they are simply happy
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Freshwater aquariums actually are better habitats that where alot of fish come from, lol. Most are being chased by larger fish in the wild or living in muddy streams and puddles hoping they don't dry out in the dry season. By adding plants you only make their experience that much better. My school of rasboras sit under the automatic feeder all day, waiting for me to hit the button or their twice daily feeding to occur, its kinda comical now. I'm sure they never had it that easy in the wild.


Len


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

lbacha said:


> Freshwater aquariums actually are better habitats that where alot of fish come from, lol. Most are being chased by larger fish in the wild or living in muddy streams and puddles hoping they don't dry out in the dry season. By adding plants you only make their experience that much better. My school of rasboras sit under the automatic feeder all day, waiting for me to hit the button or their twice daily feeding to occur, its kinda comical now. I'm sure they never had it that easy in the wild.
> 
> 
> Len


I guess that would be true since we don't have the unwanted pollution in our tanks like in the wild.


----------

